# VPSCheap OpenVZ 128mb unmetered VPS



## wlanboy (May 26, 2013)

*Provider*: VPSCheap
*Plan*: OpenVZ 128mb unmetered VPS
*Price*: 20$ per year (special) [curret price $1.99 per month]
*Location*: Chicago, IL

*Purchased*: 12/2011

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1620 0 @ 3.60GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 3599.887
cache size : 10240 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 7199.77
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor : 1
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1620 0 @ 3.60GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 3599.887
cache size : 10240 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 1
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 2
initial apicid : 2
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 7199.77
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           27744 kB
Cached:            21936 kB
Active:            46248 kB
Inactive:          45252 kB
Active(anon):      31692 kB
Inactive(anon):    37872 kB
Active(file):      14556 kB
Inactive(file):     7380 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        262144 kB
SwapFree:         215928 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         69564 kB
Shmem:              3668 kB
Slab:              11812 kB
SReclaimable:       4116 kB
SUnreclaim:         7696 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 11.3605 s, 94.5 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-05-26 01:51:06--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 1.20M/s   in 82s

2013-05-26 01:52:28 (1.22 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


Small static websites
PHP email frontend
Icinga server
Ruby scripts
2x ZNC
*Support:*

I have opened 14 support tickets in 29 months. All get short (but positive) answers within some hours. If I look to them:


One ticket to enable pptp support
One ticket to get the HDD upgrade due to the change of the vps plans.
One ticket to set R-DNS record.
One ticket asking about a 32bit Image of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
One ticket asking for the port upgrade to 10mbit/s due to the change of the vps plans
One ticket to ask for an ipv6 address

One ticket to ask if IRC is allowed.

One ticket to set the time for vps migration to the new datacenter.

Six tickets about a "slow" vps ... ssh login lasts more than 30 seconds (2011-2012).

Friendly support that is quite fast and can plan events and is able to tell the customer about it. Two weeks ahead I got an email that they will move to another datacenter. Three days ahead I got a reminder. They told me the new IP address I will get and asked me for the best date/time where they should do the migration. Just perfect planning and communication.
Second event was my wish to upgrade my vps to the next Ubuntu LTS. They told me that my vps has to move to a new node to run the latest Ubuntu version. They told me two times that they cannot migrate my vps and that I have to start with a new vps. Afterwards they asked me for a prefered day/time and told me that I have two days to move the data to the new vps before removing the old one.
All tickets about "hell the vps is slow" have a date of early 2012. All out of normal US business times. Looks like they now have something like a 24 hour check if someone is abusing his/her vps. I did not have any problems with this vps in 2013.

*Overall experience:*

I am a customer knowing what he is paying. The package is working and has no bandwidth cap - well the port is limited to 10Mbit/s. The node and the network are rocket solid. I only had three events where my vps went down. A) move to a new datacenter B) move to a new node. C) one DDOS on the node.
Support is friendly, reasking things, offer prefered date and time for actions.
There is enough I/O power to run Icinga or znc. Both like the uptime of the vps and that little unmetered flag.

But the vps itself is slow. Do not try to run something like wordpress on it. Do not try to run a MySQL server on it.

*Network:*

Ping to europe is about 129ms.

For europe they use Astrato:
 


```
3  eth1-4.core1.nyc1.us.atrato.net (78.152.34.149)  25.849 ms  24.180 ms  24.256 ms
 4  eth1-5.core1.lon1.uk.atrato.net (78.152.44.134)  96.980 ms  99.488 ms  95.730 ms
 5  tge7-8.core1.ams2.nl.atrato.net (78.152.44.156)  101.113 ms  99.412 ms  97.215 ms
 6  eth1-7.core1.ams1.nl.atrato.net (78.152.34.13)  100.852 ms  106.021 ms  104.336 ms
 7  eth1-6.r1.fra2.de.atrato.net (78.152.44.90)  131.478 ms  122.998 ms  136.659 ms
 8  decix.accelerated.de (80.81.194.50)  126.099 ms  127.865 ms  127.832 ms
```


```
3  eth1-4.core1.nyc1.us.atrato.net (78.152.34.149)  23.744 ms  25.932 ms  24.322 ms
 4  eth1-5.core1.lon1.uk.atrato.net (78.152.44.134)  97.119 ms  99.209 ms  105.041 ms
 5  eth1-3.r1.lon1.uk.atrato.net (78.152.44.101)  107.370 ms  107.441 ms  101.495 ms
 6  xe-8-1-2-2401.edge5.London1.Level3.net (212.187.138.125)  101.454 ms  101.357 ms  95.426 ms
```


----------



## Tux (May 26, 2013)

Their network is 100% Atrato, in case you were wondering.


----------

